
This City Hall, Brought to You by Amazon - kayoone
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/amazon/this-city-hall-brought-to-you-by-amazon/
======
gumby
I thought this would be the usual hair-rending about Amazon but really this is
a disturbing piece about the view of corporations, need for jobs, and the
disturbing approach local government thinks of such things. Worth a read.

------
wils1245
I think economic competition between cities can be a healthy thing, but these
sweepstakes style contests for things like corporate HQ’s, sporting
teams/events, etc seem to usually get really out of hand. It feels like
there’s some committee within a government who’s only goal is to win the
prize. Whether the people of the city/state/whatever actually _want_ to win is
entirely beside the point.

The Fresno example is especially disturbing. I’d really like to read a
constitutional analysis of that kind of thing, it feels like a vast overreach
of authority to offer so much autonomy to Amazon.

